# Jurassic Park - Raptor



## HitenNainaney (Apr 5, 2014)

A friend of mine picked up a Raptor last week (2012), and we took it out for a shoot. 

we managed to get a decent location out on a construction site. 

Here's the final result, any comments and/or criticisms will help as always!





Cheers!
Hiten


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 5, 2014)

The lighting and location seem good, but the vehicle only takes up an eighth of the frame... Directly in the middle. Why?

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 5, 2014)

The truck is no more the subject than the construction site...


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> The truck is no more the subject than the construction site...



Thank you Steve, Is that because like D-B-J said that it takes up only and eighth of the frame ? Or is it perhaps the lighting which doesn't help it stand out ?


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> The lighting and location seem good, but the vehicle only takes up an eighth of the frame... Directly in the middle. Why?
> 
> Jake
> 
> ...



To be honest, I'm not really sure why. I normally do take into account the position of the subjects and the rule of thirds, but somehow for this one i did overlook it. Though i dont have a reason. Maybe is just looked right to me at that point, but yes, after you mentioned, the placement did bother me.

Does this crop make it better ?


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 6, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The truck is no more the subject than the construction site...
> ...



For me, the lighting actually works. My issue is that the truck is just so small in the frame. The edit is better, but I would probably even bring the truck up a little more...


----------



## timor (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like the truck was cloned in into this dark background.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2014)

I like the image, but I like it is a scene, NOT as an image of the truck.  That said, I think it's a great location for that truck, and I think it begs for a reshoot, but the lighting and location work very well, but I agree with Steve & DBJ.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 6, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks the truck just looks fake?


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I like the image, but I like it is a scene, NOT as an image of the truck.  That said, I think it's a great location for that truck, and I think it begs for a reshoot, but the lighting and location work very well, but I agree with Steve & DBJ.



Thanks Tirediron, if you were to de a re-shoot, what would you do differently ?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Thanks Tirediron, if you were to de a re-shoot, what would you do differently ?


I'd move away from Dubai - it's too damn hot there!



It's really hard to say without being there.  I'd definitely try something close up with a UWA, I'd also try and keep my light spill off of the ground...


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Tirediron, if you were to de a re-shoot, what would you do differently ?
> ...



Haaa, we haven't yet reached the mid point. We''re ssurprisingly still haven't a pleasant 27 degrees c here. 

July is when the nightmare starts, with temperatures in their 50's .

I have in fact taken a few pictures that are UWA, I'll process them and post them here tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 7, 2014)

I was in the UAE in '91 and it was 127 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade...


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I was in the UAE in '91 and it was 127 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade...



So you went during the winter months then.   Smart move

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 7, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I was in the UAE in '91 and it was 127 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade...



Ahh, 1991. During the gulf war ?

You should visit again, this place has had a plastic surgery since '91

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the UAE in '91 and it was 127 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade...
> ...


Last time I was there (July, '08) I recorded 147 walking down the street!


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 8, 2014)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...


 The official world record is 134. Most I've experienced in a natural environment was somewhere between 120 and 125 (July, down in the canyons in NV)


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 8, 2014)

For some reason to me that truck does not look like a photo. It looks like a computer generated truck I keep looking at it over and over and it does not look real.

Kinda cool photo IMO.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 8, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> For some reason to me that truck does not look like a photo. It looks like a computer generated truck I keep looking at it over and over and it does not look real.
> 
> Kinda cool photo IMO.



Thanks mate, appreciate it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 8, 2014)

The post edit is over done to a point where the truck no longer share the same lighting principal as its environment. In another words, it looks unnatural now. Why do this when you can take a shot of the environment and photoshop a studio-shot truck into the scene?


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 8, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> The post edit is over done to a point where the truck no longer share the same lighting principal as its environment. In another words, it looks unnatural now. Why do this when you can take a shot of the environment and photoshop a studio-shot truck into the scene?



Would it work better if some of the flash fell onto the ground ?


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 8, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> The post edit is over done to a point where the truck no longer share the same lighting principal as its environment. In another words, it looks unnatural now. Why do this when you can take a shot of the environment and photoshop a studio-shot truck into the scene?



Alright, based on your feedback, i bumped the exposure on the bg a bit, and added some flash fall off onto the ground, does this work better ?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Whoops - I meant to type 125 not 147; 147 would be a tad warm, wouldn't it?


----------

